# Edinburgh Shows



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

does anyone know of a reptile show being held soon in Edinburgh?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv herd there something going down soon but in stirling but its not gonna be that big, nothing like donny or that but its a start


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> iv herd there something going down soon but in stirling but its not gonna be that big, nothing like donny or that but its a start


Really, in Stirling, any idea when?


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

i think the nearest thing we are gona get to a show is butterfly world


----------



## MoreMonitors (Apr 9, 2012)

wilson1983 said:


> i think the nearest thing we are gona get to a show is butterfly world


This makes me sad, because you're probably right


----------



## joel backman (May 9, 2012)

I heard ther is a small show coming up in belshill on the 9th june, not a livestock expo more of a educational show but lots of animals going only £3 per ticket, not much left tho only 100 being sold


----------



## joel backman (May 9, 2012)

kirky1980 said:


> iv herd there something going down soon but in stirling but its not gonna be that big, nothing like donny or that but its a start


cant find anything about stirling can you pm me with details. I am new to the reptile scene and the more shows i can get to the more i can learn, after all we all need to expand our knowledge.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

The only [indeed possibly the first, though many have tried to organise a Scottish show] is the one being held in Belshill, last I heard there were only a few tickets left: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...scottish-reptile-exotics-network-meeting.html

Not heard about anything for Stirling but there is tentative plans for a similar "show and tell" type show event in Alloa from Forth Valley Reptile Club. Regardless of whether that goes ahead [we all have high hopes!] I'd encourage anyone to come along and meet some great people 

FB links for anyone who's more that way inclined:

Scottish Reptile & Exotics Network

FVRC


----------

